# Baby ringneck is almost grown, now what?



## dorthiadoves (Nov 3, 2011)

I am a novice ringneck owner of a pair of ringnecks I took on after someone rescued them. Osborne and Cox had two babies, one died. The remaining dove looks about ready to leave the nest, but what do I do with him/her? Do I separate him from his parents? Then he'd be all alone, which seems kinda cruel, but my experience with finches is that the parents might be cruel to the baby because they are ready to move on.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

How big is the cage? How are the parents treating the baby/what are the parents' demeanors? Is the baby weaned? How old is the baby?

I just want to know because I want to give you the best possible advice, and depending on the cage/aviary and the parents it will change whether or not the little one can stay with mom and dad. It also depends on the baby's personality.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dorthiadoves said:


> I am a novice ringneck owner of a pair of ringnecks I took on after someone rescued them. Osborne and Cox had two babies, one died. The remaining dove looks about ready to leave the nest, but what do I do with him/her? Do I separate him from his parents? Then he'd be all alone, which seems kinda cruel, but my experience with finches is that the parents might be cruel to the baby because they are ready to move on.


male doves can be quite dominant over their hen and cage space..so you have the right idea and should be aware that once weaned, the baby should come out.. better to take him out when he is in one piece rather than wait to come home to a bloody cage. The thing is your too late in wondering what to do.. you do not have to let your pair hatch any eggs at all.. you can use fake ones for them to sit..when they give up on them..take them out..the cycle will start again. so now your wondering what to do with this little dove.. keep him/her and find him/her a mate or a hen companion if she is a she...or sell her to a good home. peope don't tend to think ahead when they see cute little eggs in a nest.. the potential birds will need a space of their own and a mate as well.. you can fill your house up with birds pretty quick if one does not use hatch control..lol..


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

my ringnecks like wooden fakes best. I'm sure yours would like a pair of wooden eggs as well. 

How big is the enclosure? Is it an aviary or a cage? This changes whether there is any possibility for the little one to stay in the same area (although honestly any time you have odd numbers I kind of feel like it's asking for someone to be picked on.) In a cage situation it generally won't work for the babies to stay and the male will atttack them.

Make sure baby is weaned before taking him away from the parents. Also be sure he knows how to drink water.


----------



## dorthiadoves (Nov 3, 2011)

*Thanks everyone- I think I need to separate them, but...*

This is the first time I've requested information this way, it's great! I welcome edicate suggestions. The cage is rather small, especially for 3 doves (20X20X30 high). I have another cage (32Wx20Dx36"H) which I could move the whole family, but my insticts say that the parents want to get on with things. I will try the wooden eggs. They laid eggs right after I accepted them from their rescuer, and I didn't act fast enough. I am, though, planning on building a small aviary for a small colony at some point, but breeding isn't my goal. The parents seem to be still feeding the baby, but I think I've seen it eating seeds. I don't know about water, I'll have to watch closer. It is looking almost adult, it's ring on neck is clear, but it's beak is still different from parents.


----------



## dorthiadoves (Nov 3, 2011)

*Also, what about inbreeding?*

Oh ya, I am wondering how you discourage inbreeding, if in fact that's a problem. I haven't seen any information on the separation of siblings. I would assume I need to find outside doves to mix with the family? If my pair bred again, would I want to house them away from their brother/sisters?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

dorthiadoves said:


> Oh ya, I am wondering how you discourage inbreeding, if in fact that's a problem. I haven't seen any information on the separation of siblings. I would assume I need to find outside doves to mix with the family? If my pair bred again, would I want to house them away from their brother/sisters?


Wait to let them have any more babies until you have a loft ready. 

It's not best to breed together siblings. You hear more of people breeding parents to their offspring or grandparent to grandchild to secure a trait in your line, but if you aren't trying to secure a specific characteristic it is really better to purchase outside birds and pair them up together with your birds. 

Read through the loft section of this site to start your planning and figure out how many it is ok to start out with. 

If I were you, I would buy a hen to go with this baby once it's a bit older. Then you can put the hen and your baby in the cage together. (safer to get a hen since we don't know the baby's sex.) 

It doesn't sound like the little one is quite weaned. Do you know how many weeks old it is? Do you have pictures?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

To help baby learn about water you can _very carefully_ dip his beak into the water and see if he gets the idea. _make sure_ his nostrils are not dunked under water.


----------



## dorthiadoves (Nov 3, 2011)

*Pic of Baby Dove*

I think I attached a picture of the baby dove, I'm not sure how to get around on here yet. Anyway, I will check out the loft information. I really appreciate all this advice.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, once that little one is for sure eating and for sure drinking, you should go ahead and put him in the separate cage. Maybe keep his cage near this one so he's not totally lonesome and play with him a lot. Once he's full size, maybe get a hen for him. 

I hope you find some good loft info. There are a ton of different designs and styles to choose from.


----------



## dorthiadoves (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh thank you! That's a great idea. I got out the "loft" I guess you call it (cage) that is about twice the size of the one they are all in now and set it next to their cage. I think it has pleanty of room for now, until I build something more custom. I put a nest in it, some different size perches, etc.

I have not seen the young one drink yet, but I did see a parent feeding him today. They seem to be including him/her in perching and such, sometimes he's alone, but the parents are certainly working on some brothers and sisters already. I hadn't gotten around to getting the wooden eggs suggested, yet, and I had read that not giving them nesting material might deter them, but they managed to find a couple of pieces of leftover hay which I guess is enough for them. 

So, here's my question now; Since they look so cramped all in the smaller cage, and seems like baby is not totally weaned, can I move the whole family to bigger cage, and then, when time, move baby to the smaller one (again, until I get more permanant accomodations). Or is moving everyone too traumatic? Is it less stressful than the whole clan in tight quarters? They are in the same room, same surroundings, sounds smells and sights. Hope this makes sense! Thanks!!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

dorthiadoves said:


> Oh thank you! That's a great idea. I got out the "loft" I guess you call it (cage) that is about twice the size of the one they are all in now and set it next to their cage. I think it has pleanty of room for now, until I build something more custom. I put a nest in it, some different size perches, etc.
> 
> I have not seen the young one drink yet, but I did see a parent feeding him today. They seem to be including him/her in perching and such, sometimes he's alone, but the parents are certainly working on some brothers and sisters already. I hadn't gotten around to getting the wooden eggs suggested, yet, and I had read that not giving them nesting material might deter them, but they managed to find a couple of pieces of leftover hay which I guess is enough for them.
> 
> So, here's my question now; Since they look so cramped all in the smaller cage, and seems like baby is not totally weaned, can I move the whole family to bigger cage, and then, when time, move baby to the smaller one (again, until I get more permanant accomodations). Or is moving everyone too traumatic? Is it less stressful than the whole clan in tight quarters? They are in the same room, same surroundings, sounds smells and sights. Hope this makes sense! Thanks!!


A loft is really more of a shed for housing the birds. I would still call this a cage. Probably would call it a "flight cage" or "small bird aviary" depending on the dimensions. 

What are the dimensions of the larger cage? Is this just the second cage we've been discussing before? Or is this something much much larger??? Any advice I give you depends on dimensions.....

Even if you don't have the fakes yet, you must remove any new eggs. You do not have room to bring more babies into the world right now. Try replacing the eggs after hard-boiling them and cooling them. Or throw a couple large marbles in and see how they do.


----------



## dorthiadoves (Nov 3, 2011)

*"Flight Cage"*

The new "flight cage" is 30"W x 30"H x 18" deep. The one they are in now more like 20x20x18.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dorthiadoves said:


> Oh ya, I am wondering how you discourage inbreeding, if in fact that's a problem. I haven't seen any information on the separation of siblings. I would assume I need to find outside doves to mix with the family? If my pair bred again, would I want to house them away from their brother/sisters?


That is not a problem when you are using fake eggs..they can have a sibling for a mate..also a trio sometimes do well too.. one cock two hens.. two cocks would fight at some point. also two hens can do well together and even use the same nest..I had three hens in a large cage..very large cage..and they all got along great and used the same basket to sit their eggs.. it was pretty cute to see three hens in one basket.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dorthiadoves said:


> Oh thank you! That's a great idea. I got out the "loft" I guess you call it (cage) that is about twice the size of the one they are all in now and set it next to their cage. I think it has pleanty of room for now, until I build something more custom. I put a nest in it, some different size perches, etc.
> 
> I have not seen the young one drink yet, but I did see a parent feeding him today. They seem to be including him/her in perching and such, sometimes he's alone, but the parents are certainly working on some brothers and sisters already. I hadn't gotten around to getting the wooden eggs suggested, yet, and I had read that not giving them nesting material might deter them, but they managed to find a couple of pieces of leftover hay which I guess is enough for them.
> 
> So, here's my question now; Since they look so cramped all in the smaller cage, and seems like baby is not totally weaned, can I move the whole family to bigger cage, and then, when time, move baby to the smaller one (again, until I get more permanant accomodations). Or is moving everyone too traumatic? Is it less stressful than the whole clan in tight quarters? They are in the same room, same surroundings, sounds smells and sights. Hope this makes sense! Thanks!!


you can take the eggs out and use anything they may sit on.. marbles or even smooth round stones..if they don't they will start again at some point and then you will have your fake eggs by then.. may want to add a bit of calcium suppliment to water for a few days if they abandon the nest after taking the eggs. when you have your fake eggs it will be easier to just switch them out. Just because she lays eggs does not mean they need to hatch, esp if they just got done raising this young. they should not have more than say three rounds of young in a years time. so you if you do want them to hatch more which Im not sure if you do or not..you said you did not want to breed but still talk about more doves..so if you do let them have more skip rounds one fake egg round and then a real round..and so on to give them a break from feeding young/s.


----------



## dorthiadoves (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you everyone..I will definately swap out the eggs when I see them. I'm still wondering if I should move the family to the larger cage, for now. The current one is something like 20"x20"x18"high, bigger one I have on hand is more like 30w/30h/18deep which is set up next to them right now. Thanks for your patience!!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

dorthiadoves said:


> Thank you everyone..I will definately swap out the eggs when I see them. I'm still wondering if I should move the family to the larger cage, for now. The current one is something like 20"x20"x18"high, bigger one I have on hand is more like 30w/30h/18deep which is set up next to them right now. Thanks for your patience!!


Are there only two cages? If so, use the second for the baby or for the parents. Just do separate parents from baby until you have a good 4ft x 3ft x 4ft at least (honestly, probably bigger...especially if it turns out you have an agressive cock) for them all to hang around in. For now I would just leave the parents where they're used to and when baby is for sure weaned move him/her in there.

(do know I'm biased because I have a superagressive cock bird in my flock.)


----------



## dorthiadoves (Nov 3, 2011)

Terrific advice, thanks! I had an affordable, nice size aviary set up to purchase a couple weeks ago, but the woman decided to donate to a rescue group. My plans got a little derailed. So I am glad to have ways to keep clan safe and happy until I cook up another scheme. We sure enjoy them. My young son loves returning their coos. They are very present in our home, which is great. Until next time...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dorthiadoves said:


> Terrific advice, thanks! I had an affordable, nice size aviary set up to purchase a couple weeks ago, but the woman decided to donate to a rescue group. My plans got a little derailed. So I am glad to have ways to keep clan safe and happy until I cook up another scheme. We sure enjoy them. My young son loves returning their coos. They are very present in our home, which is great. Until next time...


The cock bird will let you know when it is time for the young to move out.. just keep watch on them.. he is close to weaning at this point., just use common sense.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

i oddly never had any trouble with mine, and even had a fostered pigeon with the four ringnecks, their babies, four tiels and their babies, courturnix quail breeding and babies running out all over (who evers spreading the rumor courturnix wont incubate and care for babies needs to be slapped for lying!), budgies that came and went in and out through the bars and tried to nest, etc.. non of these were supposed to breed, but they just nested in logs, leaves, grasses etc.. so after the rains started with them all outside, eggs were everywere in a week, and i didnt get all after thought they were done mating and laying after the first week. anyway, my four doves do just fine alone together now, for some reason, and still friends with their giant breeding itself "baby" pigeon. my one male was mean for a while, after the lovebirds killed off the babies and injured the one adult from other pair, but just stopped suddenly and is really friendly since i let them out to free fly, then they came back in when got cold now. only trouble was they will lay eight eggs, but all will hatch if together or in two nests.. its confusing me! now i just either have bare bottomed cage and tiel sized perches, and they wont nest, but if nests/nesting material left in or big enough food and water bowls, ill just put in a dummy chicken egg in each nesting area, and theyll just not even try to lay any at all. course i can give my albino pair any egg or any baby at any time and theyll raise it, and the other pair will raise any baby anytime. ive seen them chase around, trying to feed and warm baby quail and chickens (hilarious!!!), finches, budgies, mice and a kitten. theyll feed other birds through the bars if left to close to other cage's babies. theyve taken wild bird babies that needed more time as were to young or injured (i still have a giant blue jay or whatever it is that comes and hangs out), and a fostered baby cockatiel, tiels in their own nest, and tiel eggs. i dont know why bird places for fostering and feeding etc. just dont use doves, as said the feedings and temps can be so hard, expensive and tricky.. they even fed baby wild birds as seen them doing with jays, finches and mourning doves through the bars. is this maybe from inbreeding by person i got from, for to long? they dont seem stupid, and were free flying for over a week at times together untill started wanting to nest again. theyre naturally fearful of hawks cats, dogs, and other people (though dont care about my cat outside in yard as she hates other cats in her territory out back, but doesnt even pay attention to birds, but if inside in cage, they spaz!).


----------



## dorthiadoves (Nov 3, 2011)

*Tripple Ringneck Dilemma Solved for Now*

That's such a great flock you've got! Well, hi everyone, thank you so much for all this education. I think most of my dilemma is solved (mom, dad, and Jr makes 3 ringnecks). I scored an aviary off Craigslist that came with 4 finches and a canary pair, that I was told are singers, but I haven't hear them yet.

I decided that I would give the canaries the former dove home, its a lovely fit, and re-homed the other finches. The doves seem very happy. The three of them hang out almost like equals, sometimes hard to pick out the pair. The pair did lay another round of eggs, but per your advice I swapped them with marbles. They sit on them, but do I just leave them there forever?

I'm going to try and attach a pic of aviary, even tho you can't see birds.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

dorthiadoves said:


> That's such a great flock you've got! Well, hi everyone, thank you so much for all this education. I think most of my dilemma is solved (mom, dad, and Jr makes 3 ringnecks). I scored an aviary off Craigslist that came with 4 finches and a canary pair, that I was told are singers, but I haven't hear them yet.
> 
> I decided that I would give the canaries the former dove home, its a lovely fit, and re-homed the other finches. The doves seem very happy. The three of them hang out almost like equals, sometimes hard to pick out the pair. The pair did lay another round of eggs, but per your advice I swapped them with marbles. They sit on them, but do I just leave them there forever?
> 
> I'm going to try and attach a pic of aviary, even tho you can't see birds.


They should sit on the marbles for 14-18 days. Then probably get bored of them. If they don't, still remove the marbles until they lay new eggs. Then replace. Otherwise, it's easy to accidentally let them lay new eggs among the marbles and find out too late.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

fantastic!.... I love canairies!


----------

